

One Word Reviews: More informative than Metacritic, shorter than Penny-Arcade - mrmagooey
http://owreviews.com

======
acro
I like the idea. But tried to give review "Immersive" to Skyrim and the app
told me I can't give review like that because they don't have the word in
database. What's with that?

~~~
mrmagooey
Yeah, it's because I'm trying to use a whitelist rather than a blacklist for
the words, and although nltk (python lib) has a pretty good corpus, it's still
missing a whole bunch.

The plan is to manually ok those words that people add and I don't have, and
hope that this doesn't constitute the majority of the words :)

edit: Sorry to immediately disappoint though.

~~~
acro
Was not really disappointed :) I do think it's a good idea, and feel that the
site would add real value. Maybe later show more reviews per game when you
have more reviews?

